# posting loft pic



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

View attachment 19423


View attachment 19424


View attachment 19425


Just some pics of the loft and the smaller loft was thinking of making a aviary on the bigger loft just like the smaller one.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that looks realy nice.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

wow,nice loft......the birds have a good visibility of the surroundings,this type of loft is best for resettling young homers !!!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I love how there is so much ventilation! One of the positive things about living in a place where you live. You can basically keep them in an aviary!


----------

